# Question for the Men



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi this is my first post. I have read lots around here and would love the input of the men on this board.

I had an embarrasing situation last week and Im wondering if I have anything to worry about.

My husband was giving me oral (which i luvvvv) and during the session I just starting to pee or thats what it felt like to me. My husband said Oh Sh!t!!!!! and continued to pleasure me until I orgasmed. 

I was totall embarassed and I thought he was mad, but just kept going anyway. I asked him the next day was he mad and he said no... It was a turn on to him. 

Is this normal? By the way i just opened up to letting my husband perform oral on me. Maybe I am be overly sensitive about this:scratchhead:


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> Hi this is my first post. I have read lots around here and would love the input of the men on this board.
> 
> I had an embarrasing situation last week and Im wondering if I have anything to worry about.
> 
> ...


Forget the world "normal". If it feels good and no one had to be hospitalized, it is "normal". 

As far as liking it as a "kink" goes it is probably not an uncommon one because you hear about it a lot. 

I had a girlfriend once that would lose control like that during regular PIV sex. It did not bother me though I liked that the fact that it showed she was really letting go and overcome by it. She clearly liked it.

I sounds to me he unlocked a level of excitement that you have never tapped into before. That can't be a bad thing.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

It probably wasn't pee.

You squirted.

Google it.


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank for your input i will get rid of the word normal


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

agree with lenzi, and is not a big deal, the fact that he didn't stop or got flacid should be a proof that probably just surprised him but it was nothing that would turned him off or make him felt disgust, and so I in your place would not obsses about it.

by now he probably just laugh when he remembers it


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, im feeling better about it already.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> Hi this is my first post. I have read lots around here and would love the input of the men on this board.
> 
> I had an embarrasing situation last week and Im wondering if I have anything to worry about.
> 
> ...


Not sure if its normal, but it is perfect


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> Hi this is my first post. I have read lots around here and would love the input of the men on this board.
> 
> I had an embarrasing situation last week and Im wondering if I have anything to worry about.
> 
> ...


Could be squirting.

Regardless, you have nothing to worry about. Especially since he said it was a turn on, and he continued, was not phased at all by it. Just surprised him .. in a nice way.

Relax and learn more about what your body does. Sure does sound like he loves what your body does.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Are you sure its pee??

or you squirted??


----------

